# Charity Bear (knitted)



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

Charity bear knitting pattern Not much luck yet here goes again


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern there is no picture!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am sure your bear is fabulous,sorry no picture.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think it is the Mother Bear pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mother-bear-2

Super easy to knit. Never made 2 the same. Kids love them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I think it is the Mother Bear pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mother-bear-2
> 
> Super easy to knit. Never made 2 the same. Kids love them.


*IF* it is, then the posting of the entire *paid* pattern online is a breach of copyright. In fact, it _could_ possibly be construed as an outright theft from the Mother Bear Project http://motherbearproject.org/about.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KerryJames said:


> Charity bear knitting pattern Not much luck yet here goes again


I'm guessing this is the pattern you used to make all the pretty bears whose photos you posted lately.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313108-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313109-1.html

6 months ago: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274870-1.html


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gosh Jessica Jean, Not trying to get anyone in trouble. I just read the beginning of the patt.
It seems to start out the same. I hope I am wrong.
Sorry to cause a fuss .


Jessica-Jean said:


> *IF* it is, then the posting of the entire *paid* pattern online is a breach of copyright. In fact, it _could_ possibly be construed as an outright theft from the Mother Bear Project http://motherbearproject.org/about.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Gosh Jessica Jean, Not trying to get anyone in trouble. I just read the beginning of the patt.
> It seems to start out the same. I hope I am wrong.
> Sorry to cause a fuss .


No fuss for _me_. I haven't bought or posted the pattern. I also haven't made any such toys in the last 35 or so years.


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

To all Knitting Paradise people, 
I wrote this pattern this morning I have made this up out of my head My computer wont allow me to attach the photos as I dont have the right programme. This is the last time I will attempt to offer any of my help I did this out of the goodness of my heart wishing to help others make things for the less fortunate. I am sorry toi say I will never repeat this AGAIN I am so upset that people would say that I have used someone elses pattern and put it down as my own. These bears have come from me no one else, I am sorry to say that I have lost faith in this site after this. Good bye and good luck to those of you that care to knit these toys for kids continue but in future I will never write another pattern again


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KerryJames said:


> To all Knitting Paradise people,
> I wrote this pattern this morning I have made this up out of my head My computer wont allow me to attach the photos as I dont have the right programme. This is the last time I will attempt to offer any of my help I did this out of the goodness of my heart wishing to help others make things for the less fortunate. I am sorry toi say I will never repeat this AGAIN I am so upset that people would say that I have used someone elses pattern and put it down as my own. These bears have come from me no one else, I am sorry to say that I have lost faith in this site after this. Good bye and good luck to those of you that care to knit these toys for kids continue but in future I will never write another pattern again


I'm sorry you feel that way. It's too bad someone thought you had copied a published pattern, but to get all flustered and drop out is perhaps not the best answer.

For myself, I appreciate the work that you put into typing your pattern up and uploading it. I may not ever knit one, but I have saved your pattern along with the photos you have posted of bears you knitted for donation. Eventually, I may knit some. Lord knows I have enough yarn to do so!

Keep well. Breathe deeply!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. I machine knit but this is so simple it is easily adapted  .


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

It's a very cute pattern! Thank you


----------



## Dorene Boutwell (Aug 29, 2011)

Don't give up, we all love your pattern and will use it to help children in need. Thanks for sharing and taking your time to design it. Manny Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

It worked for me. Thanks.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Please don't let a few keep you away from the rest of us.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Have read the pattern and it seems to be a great one for using odd bits in my stash. Love the idea of a mock jumper. Many thanks for posting your very own pattern. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern
Take no notice, 
people are too quick to "Assume" things,
they should find out first before commenting


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for typing up and posting your pattern. Your bears are so adorable and appreciate you sharing your pattern with us.

Please don't let the one or two upset you, that you will leave or not want to share in the future.

There are some who jump to fast to accuse, instead of asking a question. 

Don't let them get to you, I know it is hard at times since I myself have been attacked, accused by a few here on the forum. I over time realized they (a few members)look to cause drama and once realized I don't respond to them, nor do I post on a post they have commented on, since their way is always right and won't get into a conflict with them.

Look at it as how many people will enjoy making your pattern you were so kind to share and ignore the others.

Thanks again for sharing your pattern.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to do ears that are knit instead of croched? Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Can someone point me to the pic of her bears? I tried putting her name in search for bears?kelly james and didnt find them.Thanks


----------



## char66 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just to let people know that Mom bear pattern is crocheted not knit, so it can't be the same pattern anyway.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I think it is the Mother Bear pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mother-bear-2
> 
> Super easy to knit. Never made 2 the same. Kids love them.


The pattern you referenced is a crochet pattern and the pattern she was so kind to share which is her own pattern is a knit pattern.


----------



## grandmaroses (Nov 27, 2011)

Why is everyone just waiting to jump on someone? Be kind, life is to short to carry all that anger....Be prepared when you send something out like that to answer questions...


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

KerryJames said:


> To all Knitting Paradise people,
> I wrote this pattern this morning I have made this up out of my head My computer wont allow me to attach the photos as I dont have the right programme. This is the last time I will attempt to offer any of my help I did this out of the goodness of my heart wishing to help others make things for the less fortunate. I am sorry toi say I will never repeat this AGAIN I am so upset that people would say that I have used someone elses pattern and put it down as my own. These bears have come from me no one else, I am sorry to say that I have lost faith in this site after this. Good bye and good luck to those of you that care to knit these toys for kids continue but in future I will never write another pattern again


One thing I've noticed is that some of the "knitting ladies" are overly sensitive to comments and/or critical of others. Makes me want to stop reading posts - I have enough drama in my life.
But, in a nutshell.... one person thought your pattern looked like something she had seen on Ravelry. JessicaJean was kind enough to point out that there might possibly be a conflict... and she was trying to prevent a problem for you down the road. Sheesh!!!!!!!


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern. I am a new knitter and I understand it!!!! We have an expression here in the UK - probably used elsewhere too - 'Least said, soonest mended'. So, stay with us. (Besides I might need your help with the pattern!! Tee-hee, chortle.


----------



## vdavis (Mar 17, 2014)

I enjoy your patterns. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

KerryJames.

Thank You for the pattern! I work in a hospital and have been buying dollar tree bears for the children I have to torture. I am sure this will help me use up some of my stash! Don't run away...everyones input is a plus on this site!!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

KerryJames said:


> To all Knitting Paradise people,
> I wrote this pattern this morning I have made this up out of my head My computer wont allow me to attach the photos as I dont have the right programme. This is the last time I will attempt to offer any of my help I did this out of the goodness of my heart wishing to help others make things for the less fortunate. I am sorry toi say I will never repeat this AGAIN I am so upset that people would say that I have used someone elses pattern and put it down as my own. These bears have come from me no one else, I am sorry to say that I have lost faith in this site after this. Good bye and good luck to those of you that care to knit these toys for kids continue but in future I will never write another pattern again


I am grateful that folks on KP care enough to warn me of a potential problem. The pattern you wrote (which I have downloaded and appreciate so very much) is yours, so you have no worries. Please don't spite yourself when you were just being watched after. We love you, and would like to continue to share with you. Blessings and love to you. Diane


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Please don't quit!!! I don't think it was understood that you wrote the pattern, and were sharing it. You've explained that you wrote the pattern, so just stay with us.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for your pattern, I knit for charity all year and these look super easy and cute. Please don't leave just because of one person's unthinking comment. People are always asking for translation from crochet patterns to knit and everyone says it can't be done, so how could your pattern be the same one. I applaud you for your creativity and generosity. Please stay with us, otherwise, she will have won. :-(


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you very much. Please stay on KP. Your bears are adorable. Some people are simply not nice & really need to learn to be quiet. I live with constant stress that is beyond my control. I simply try to laugh about the simple things. Am so very grateful for having very supportive husband and son. Again I thank you for sharing your adorable bear pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

8 Furry Kids said:


> Can someone point me to the pic of her bears? I tried putting her name in search for bears?kelly james and didn't find them.Thanks


That's because her name is KerryJames. Have a look at the photos at: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313108-1.html
and 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313109-1.html


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

KerryJames said:


> To all Knitting Paradise people,
> I wrote this pattern this morning I have made this up out of my head My computer wont allow me to attach the photos as I dont have the right programme. This is the last time I will attempt to offer any of my help I did this out of the goodness of my heart wishing to help others make things for the less fortunate. I am sorry toi say I will never repeat this AGAIN I am so upset that people would say that I have used someone elses pattern and put it down as my own. These bears have come from me no one else, I am sorry to say that I have lost faith in this site after this. Good bye and good luck to those of you that care to knit these toys for kids continue but in future I will never write another pattern again


Please don't leave the site. I will use your pattern for charity and I am thankful that you posted it. Pleeeese stay.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love, love, love these darling bears. Thanks for taking the time to write down the pattern!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

KerryJames said:


> To all Knitting Paradise people,
> I wrote this pattern this morning I have made this up out of my head My computer wont allow me to attach the photos as I dont have the right programme. This is the last time I will attempt to offer any of my help I did this out of the goodness of my heart wishing to help others make things for the less fortunate. I am sorry toi say I will never repeat this AGAIN I am so upset that people would say that I have used someone elses pattern and put it down as my own. These bears have come from me no one else, I am sorry to say that I have lost faith in this site after this. Good bye and good luck to those of you that care to knit these toys for kids continue but in future I will never write another pattern again


I hope you don't leave. I love the idea that you shared your pattern to make the charity bear. I am so grateful for you that you can do something like this..I never could write a pattern, no matter how I tred. That is a God Given talent !! Please stay... Don't go away on account of one person... I love your posting of your bears also..


----------



## NZ Shirl (Sep 29, 2012)

I also thank you for your pattern I have so much stash it will be a great way to use some of it. thanks please stay.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's because her name is KerryJames. Have a look at the photos at:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313108-1.html
> and
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313109-1.html


Thank you.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Your bears are cute.


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you ,please do not be upset ,i appresiate your help .and i hope you continue to be on this site god bless


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the bear pattern. I also knit for charity and will enjoy making these. You have done a great job writing a pattern. Hope you don't leave us.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I love the furry kids!


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may I say a big thank you to you for taking the time to help us all and I really appreciate it very much

please don't be sad and please stay here with us as you have done great with ritting the instructions out yourself
and when I get any spare wool I will try to have a go at them

what stuffing did you use as if I try to make for a baby it has to be safe

angela your crochet friend



KerryJames said:


> Charity bear knitting pattern Not much luck yet here goes again


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks Kerry! I am going to try to make and will post a picture!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I think it is the Mother Bear pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mother-bear-2
> 
> Super easy to knit. Never made 2 the same. Kids love them.


This is a CROCHET pattern. OP's pattern is KNIT.



Jessica-Jean said:


> *IF* it is, then the posting of the entire *paid* pattern online is a breach of copyright.
> In fact, it _could_ possibly be construed as an outright theft from the Mother Bear Project http://motherbearproject.org/about.html


And I am surprised that JJ didn't catch that *before* saying anything. 

Though it does say on the Ravelry page: 
Please indicate whether you want a knitting pattern or a crochet pattern. Knitting patterns are sent by default.
The knit version is here --- (not the link that LEE1313 provided)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mother-bear-knitting-in-the-round-seamless

...........................................................



LEE1313 said:


> Gosh Jessica Jean, *Not trying to get anyone in trouble*. I just read the beginning of the patt.
> It seems to start out the same. I hope I am wrong.
> Sorry to cause a fuss .





Jessica-Jean said:


> *No fuss for me. I haven't bought or posted the pattern*. I also haven't made any such toys in the last 35 or so years.


 :-o 

.............................

Now for my 2 cents --- these ARE Different patterns.
JJ Posted what she thinks is this pattern offered by KerryJames, the links to KerryJames bears pictures topics ---- 
now look at all the completed projects on the Mother Bear.
Different --- Different --- Different.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mother-bear-knitting-in-the-round-seamless


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I think it is the Mother Bear pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mother-bear-2
> 
> Super easy to knit. Never made 2 the same. Kids love them.


Above Quote - ^^^This sounds like just a mis-identification -- nothing was said or implied that it was not KerryJames' pattern.
As this was posted after a few folks had said there was not a picture.^^^



Jessica-Jean said:


> *IF* it is, then the posting of the entire *paid* pattern online is a breach of copyright.
> In fact, it _could_ possibly be construed as an outright theft from the Mother Bear Project http://motherbearproject.org/about.html





KerryJames said:


> To all Knitting Paradise people,
> I wrote this pattern this morning I have made this up out of my head My computer wont allow me to attach the photos as I dont have the right programme. This is the last time I will attempt to offer any of my help I did this out of the goodness of my heart wishing to help others make things for the less fortunate. I am sorry toi say I will never repeat this AGAIN I am so upset that people would say that I have used someone elses pattern and put it down as my own. These bears have come from me no one else, I am sorry to say that I have lost faith in this site after this. Good bye and good luck to those of you that care to knit these toys for kids continue but in future I will never write another pattern again





Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way.
> *It's too bad someone thought you had copied a published pattern*,
> but to get all flustered and drop out is perhaps not the best answer.


 :shock: :?:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Now for my 2 cents --- these ARE Different patterns.
> JJ Posted what she thinks is this pattern offered by KerryJames, the links to KerryJames bears pictures topics ----
> now look at all the completed projects on the Mother Bear.
> Different --- Different --- Different.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mother-bear-knitting-in-the-round-seamless


Yes, the completed projects posted on Ravlery for the Mother Bear project _are_ crocheted ones. However, the pattern is also available as a knitted pattern. Since I don't have it and assume that the person who stated it to be the same _does_ have it .... it _could_ be the same/similar. Only someone who has the knitted version of the Mother Bear pattern can *know* for certain.

Please, take note that *I did not state that they were the same* pattern - only that *IF* they were ....


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks Jean,, I will try to buy through the ralvery site and see if I can tackle it.


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

uups, I see that it is not knitted. Thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

umosman said:


> uups, I see that it is not knitted. Thanks


Look again. Read a bit lower. Read some of the later posts in this very same topic.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

umosman said:


> uups, I see that it is not knitted. Thanks


The Knitted Version -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mother-bear-knitting-in-the-round-seamless


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

KerryJames said:


> Charity bear knitting pattern Not much luck yet here goes again


I'm going to try that now. I'm going to sit with a cup of coffee in the coolness of the shopping centre, and knit a teddy.

Thanks for the pattern.

Now, where do I start looking in that mess I call a stash??


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Everyone keeps saying 'thanks for the pattern' . I have yet to see the pattern. Please tell me where I can see it. :?:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

On page one. Kerry has the download.
I knitted the legs, body & head tonight. Will do arms tomorrow.
Thank You Kerry James.


knit2p2 said:


> Everyone keeps saying 'thanks for the pattern' . I have yet to see the pattern. Please tell me where I can see it. :?:


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I've participated in the Mother Bear project and after having read the pattern that has been so much discussed, I can say absolutely that this pattern is very different from the Mother Bear knitted pattern. So people who want to knit this so kindly shared pattern won't have any copy right infringement problems to consider at all. Thanks to the knitter who shared her pattern with us.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> I've participated in the Mother Bear project and after having read the pattern that has been so much discussed, I can say absolutely that this pattern is very different from the Mother Bear knitted pattern. So people who want to knit this so kindly shared pattern won't have any copy right infringement problems to consider at all. Thanks to the knitter who shared her pattern with us.  :thumbup:


*Finally*!! Thank you for having the Mother Bear knitted pattern and for comparing it and for informing us of the originality of Kerry James' pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

KerryJames said:


> Charity bear knitting pattern Not much luck yet here goes again


Thank you for sharing your pattern ... the pictures of your creations are great too. You sure have been busy making the bears. Who do you donate them to?


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello and thank you I am in a church knitting group we donate to many different charities I just keep knitting and crocheting and leave it to the organisers to see where they go. I do no they go all over Australia and the world. I may never get to see these far off places but a part of me has been, Good luck with all your crafting x


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

KerryJames said:


> Hello and thank you I am in a church knitting group we donate to many different charities I just keep knitting and crocheting and leave it to the organisers to see where they go. I do no they go all over Australia and the world. I may never get to see these far off places but a part of me has been, Good luck with all your crafting x


You have a wonderful and beautiful heart. Thank you again for sharing your pattern. I only hope I have the skills to do your pattern justice.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Similiar to these and the patterns are free. 
http://www.teddiesfortragedies.org/?page=patterns


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

These are the bears made by this member and pictured in the links given by another member ...










I think they're absolutely LOVELY!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> These are the bears made by this member and pictured in the links given by another member ...
> 
> I think they're absolutely LOVELY!!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313108-1.html
KerryJames Picture and work.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

They're great. I've just posted a new thread in Pattern requests asking for a free teddy bear pattern with separately knitted body parts (my reason for this is explained in my post).


----------



## Norma193 (Dec 8, 2012)

Please don't give up. People need to think before they post. For a start the mother bear pattern is crochet. Lets face it there is a limit to how many ways a bear can be made! Don't give up heart. I'm sure the bears you make are well cuddled by their recipients.


----------



## 3rabbitspatterns (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## irishmaggie (Apr 8, 2015)

Kerry I just found your pattern,don't leave it was so nice of you too give the pattern and peopleare to quick to point the finger. Just think how many kids you made for and pleasure you gave BTW I live in Sydney.


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello, thank you for your kind words I am still around just a bit shy of posting things I will get there in the end I am in Liverpool where are you??


----------



## irishmaggie (Apr 8, 2015)

Campbelltown I can't believe that :thumbup:


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

KerryJames said:


> Hello, thank you for your kind words I am still around just a bit shy of posting things I will get there in the end I am in Liverpool where are you??


KerryJames - so happy to see you back. You have been missed!


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

aww thank you xxx


----------



## irishmaggie (Apr 8, 2015)

[Kerry james from
=irishmaggie]I used to live at orange grove Liverpool after we arrived in Australia
I am now living in near MACARTHUR SQ IN THE NEW
Retirement village.
I make wraps of love for charity.at the village they make things forshoe boxes.

I am trying to get used to this tablet,never had one before ?

Regards maggie.


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

KerryJames said:


> Hello, thank you for your kind words I am still around just a bit shy of posting things I will get there in the end I am in Liverpool where are you??


Please don't let those postings keep you from posting. You are so talented and generous. I wish I could knit like you.

:thumbup:


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello Maggie, Its nice to no you are so close If I get a chance I would love to catch up over a cuppa one day Hugs from Kerry xx


----------



## irishmaggie (Apr 8, 2015)

KerryJames said:


> Hello Maggie, Its nice to no you are so close If I get a chance I would love to catch up over a cuppa one day Hugs from Kerry xx


My email is [email protected]
I would love , that 
.Maggie xx


----------



## irishmaggie (Apr 8, 2015)

KerryJames said:


> Hello Maggie, Its nice to no you are so close If I get a chance I would love to catch up over a cuppa one day Hugs from Kerry xx


My email is [email protected]
I would love , that 
.Maggie xx


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello sorry its taken so long to get back to you I have had internet issues My email is [email protected] I would love to hear from you xx


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

KerryJames said:


> To all Knitting Paradise people,
> I wrote this pattern this morning I have made this up out of my head My computer wont allow me to attach the photos as I dont have the right programme. This is the last time I will attempt to offer any of my help I did this out of the goodness of my heart wishing to help others make things for the less fortunate. I am sorry toi say I will never repeat this AGAIN I am so upset that people would say that I have used someone elses pattern and put it down as my own. These bears have come from me no one else, I am sorry to say that I have lost faith in this site after this. Good bye and good luck to those of you that care to knit these toys for kids continue but in future I will never write another pattern again


She is a bully. I've seen her attack other people before. I think she'd do well to mind her own business personally. We have a nice, friendly little group here until someone stirs up trouble. You are very kind to share, pay her no mind.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Lovely Pattern there are some people who may be just careless and they don't think before they say things. Look at the support you have compared to those who said something of that sort. Copying someone else work is a crime and I doubt this is someone else work. Thank you for sharing.


----------

